# Santa Fe For July 4



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

We leave tomorrow morning (Thursday) for 4 nights in Santa Fe, NM. We are staying at Tetilla Peak about 30 minutes west of Santa Fe. I called the park ranger there several months ago and asked him if he were camping with his family, which site would he reserve. He told us to take #16 which overlooks the lake from the hillside. We got it.

We have been to Santa Fe once...before we owned the Outback. Looking forward to finding a swimming pool, visiting many art museums, doing some ceramic painting (you paint it, they fire it and ship it to you), and without a doubt, plenty of southwestern grindage. Our schipperke Karly will probably spend one day at the PetSmart Spa getting a bath, her nails clipped, teeth brushed, etc. That way we can do the pool, museums, and other doggie unfriendly activities.

See you all Monday evening.

Randy


----------



## GenesRUs (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi Randy:

I hope you all have a great time. I think I mentioned that my wife grew up in Los Alamos and I in Albuquerque. We don't make it NM much any more since my folks moved away and my wife's folks passed away. But, when we do - there is some serious green chili munching going on. In the fall we go down and load the back of the Explorer with fresh roasted chili - one of the best aromas on the planet.

Our favorite restaurant in Santa Fe is Tomasitas by the old railroad station - nothing bad on the menu. You might also try the Blue Corn restaurant. There's also a small hole-in-the-wall place on Cerrilos road close to the auto park. They claim to have the hottest chili in town, and I think they are right (pass the Tums, honey).

If you wander up to Espanola, there's a restaurant called La Cocina on the south end of town, but off US285 (sorry can't remember the street). They are every bit as good as Tomasitas in SF.

Boy, it sounds like all we do is eat when we go to NM! Well, having grown up there we've done most of the "tourist" stuff - so ya, we eat.

We're heading up to Leadville this weekend for a little dry camping (our favorite kind) at our favorite spot. Have a great trip and drive safe. Oh, ya, have a margarita (or several) for me. Look forward to seeing you at the Rally in July.

Dwight


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Dwight,

I really appreciate the location pointers. It is printed!

My Gentlemen's Quarterly also lists the 25 best hamburgers on the planet. At #12 is a place in Santa Fe called the Bobcat Bite. We plan to check in here as well.

I agree, while touring, you do a lot of eating! And I REALLY love green chili. Another suggestion was to visit the Matteucci Gallery. My kids especially enjoy purchasing items from the Indian merchants along the streets.

Thanks again,

Randy


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

We are back. AWESOME trip. Outback - flawless. Also met a soon to be Outbacker with an 05 25-RSS. Look for "2 Black Dogs" to join soon.

Randy

Santa Fe Camping


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to here that you and you family had an awesome time
Great pictures by the way.
Just showed the wife your pics.
And told her that what I want to do one of these years.








Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Great pics









A good weekend and recruiting at the same time


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Nice pics! Enjoyed looking at them.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Great pics Randy. Looks like a great trip indeed


----------

